# The Church as a Mission?



## Theognome (Mar 1, 2009)

I have noticed that in my denomination, mission works to non-Christian lands seem very uncommon, while mission works in places where it is tolerated if not accepted are in high focus. This betrays a significant attitude towards mission work, that being of focus to convert existing Christians to reformed thinking as opposed to bringing people to Christ who have never been a part of the visible Church. While I am not opposed to teaching the Reformed faith to non-Reformed believers, should the weight of our evangelical efforts be placed there? Is that truly being faithful to the Great Commission?

It is also notable that, although URC missionaries do exist and work amongst pagan nations sharing the Gospel, the denomination is adamantly against such missionaries working with non-reformed Christians who are also laboring in such lands. Is this the right attitude? If we are to be united in Christ even with those who love the Lord Jesus and yet do not hold to the long list of confessions that we do, doesn't such isolationism deny our missionaries not only the shared resources but more importantly the fellowship so desperately needed in such environments? Does it send the right message to the Churches and to the newly converted?

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Mar 1, 2009)

God can use anyone, even _arminians_, to draw people to Himself. Evangelism is the spreading of the "evangel", and all Christians, whether Reformed or Arminian, have a responsibility to work together to spread the Gospel of Christ to a lost and dying world. 

(Notice that I said "Christians." This means that Christians should not evangelize in partnership with Catholics or Mormons or anyone else who denies the essential tenets of the Christian faith).


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 1, 2009)

We are called to evangelize AND make disciples, Paul stayed and suffered with the people he evangelized to, the Reformed faith is Christianity and it would be a horrible thing not to focus on Reforming the theological blunders of already saved people. We do what is most effective and glorifying to God and like Paul we use strategy along with conviction, In one of Pauls letters it is mentioned that doors were opened for him to preach the gospel yet he just past that by to go and see Timothy(I think), and why was that? because it would be more beneficial to the work of the gospel and it was the conviction given to Paul. I of course think foreign mission work is very important, but right now we have work to do in our own congregations, ministry starts in the homes which will impact the local church which will impact the catholic visible church which will impact the catholic invisible church. We make our calling and election sure, not just in Salvific election, if it is your conviction to aid in foreign missions then aid by all means, but if it is not, then you will understand why others are not in foreign missions. Jonathan Edwards has written passionately on this subject, most today would probably call him a "hyper-Calvinist" pshhhhh. 

I do think we as the Reformed community need to evangelize more, but we need not go to another country to do so, Reformation starts locally and expands, a body of believers is most beneficial to missions, not one man. That is why we send men and their families to start churches as opposed to this idea that we send some Ray Comfort out and get a few quick kills and then bring him back. These things take time and in the meantime we need to be content and thankful, maybe you guys are meant for foreign missions if so God bless, but if your calling is to work at Burger King, then God Bless to the same degree, evangelism is our whole lives in whatever circumstance, however I DO NOT buy that we just do our work good and people will be converted around us, I believe we are to preach the gospel boldly as Paul did if we want to see Christ convert around us. Are evangelism starts with Creed(sinners repent in response) and follows with Deed(we make disciples that are involved in the visible church).


----------



## Theognome (Mar 1, 2009)

The 'Lands' I spoke of in the OP are not by definition foreign ones, though they most often are. Even in the US you will find lands where paganism reigns, and Christians are less than the minority. 

Theognome


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 2, 2009)

It is a false dichotomy to say that we cannot go far away to the pagans because we still have pagans next door.

The church that is the most active in reaching out FAR will also be active in reaching their neighbors. 

In inward looking church will only dry up and shrivel.


Reformation starts locally, but DOES NOT STOP THERE. Its aim is to the ends of the earth.


Also, I do believe that we can work more broadly than some work.


----------

